# Grave Digger



## Ruffy (Apr 10, 2012)

*Romulan x Herijuana* (Grave Digger)
                         Indoor
                          A heavy indica cross of our "Romulan" mother  (Federation) and "Herijuana" from Chris at Woodhorse. Great for pain,  joint discomfort and muscle tension release. Bred for medical use to  support patients in Quebec who need a plant with strong indica  qualities. Covered with crystal at 9-10 weeks. Large, branchy, stretchy  plants.  Produces well over a pound per square meter with 1000 watt HPS.  Because of the size, should be a great greenhouse and outdoor plant as  well (untested) .                       
 Indoor flowering 9 to 10 weeks



ve started 2 beans, they germ'd very fast & side by side. 24 hrs in water, then paper towel for 24 hrs. both showing tap root. put in seed soil. 3rd set of leaves coming up. pics to come






i


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 10, 2012)

:icon_smile:


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 11, 2012)

I want to watch this....... I like LSC gear...... I've had 100% germination rate with their beans. good luck    be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 11, 2012)

:ciao:  *Ruffy*


mojo for the grow buddy...hope ya have many females..

take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2012)

LOL--you'd think that they could find a better name for a heavy indica strain that is basically for seriously ill patients.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2012)

What she said, yes^

Sounds like a good medicine. Greenest of mojo.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 11, 2012)

you wont feel anything from this medicine, i asume tell you in 4 months app.
hey 4u:48:


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 11, 2012)

I just got two packs of the Gravedigger.  I'm in.


----------



## getnasty (Apr 11, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I just got two packs of the Gravedigger.  I'm in.


/jelis


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 11, 2012)

Also got two packs of their Bourbon Street.  Their good people.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 11, 2012)

@powerplanter if you want to jump in on this thread for a g.j i dont care. 2 for 1 g.j cheers


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 11, 2012)

I wish I could Ruffy.  My wife won't let me grow because it's not legal in Ohio yet.  My lawyer says I need to quit smoking cannabis because Ohio will use it against me in order to deny me my benefits.  I have been trying to get disability for almost three years now and it looks like it could be another three to get it done.  The question about MMJ should be on this years ballot, so if things work out I could be growing by Christmas.  Wish me luck on that one.  I will be following this g j closely.  GREEN MOJO for your grow.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 11, 2012)

well i dont know whos tougher, your wife or the goverment? lmfao just teasin. i wish you luck!! keep smilin the summers coming! be well


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 11, 2012)

Ha,  My wife is pretty tough. lol  I'm more afraid of her than the gov.  She's just keepin' me outta jail.  I gotta love her for that.  Stay safe Ruffy, and like I said, I will be checking in on this one for sure.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 11, 2012)

It is gonna happen for you sometime PP. I really hope it is by Christmas. I am glad your not in jail.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 11, 2012)

Sharon and Colin of LSC are great people pp.........btw I've got bourbon st as well....... will be running it this fall.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll tell you just how great they are 13.  They just sent me 80 seeds for no more than a limerick.  They will have my support for as long as they are in business.  Very cool!!


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 11, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> Sharon and Colin of LSC are great people pp.........btw I've got bourbon st as well....... will be running it this fall.




Hopefully I can run mine right next to yours.  They said Bourbon Street is all day happy time...  I can't wait to get these babies goin'


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 11, 2012)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> I'll tell you just how great they are 13.  They just sent me 80 seeds for no more than a limerick.  They will have my support for as long as they are in business.  Very cool!!




They offered me seeds for some pics I provided them....... I didn't take them up on their offer........ but I did make some great Canadian friends...... I wish there was a way I could of had them sent to a couple of the needy mmj patients I've seen around here....... but me being stuck where I'm at it is not even a remote possibility....... I feel sorry for some of the MMJ patients trying to get the meds they need and not having the money or the knowledge to grow or buy what they need.

sorry for the slight hijack ruffy.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 11, 2012)

Was the pics. of the Lollypop?  I had mentioned in my e mail to them about how beautiful that one looked.  You are doing a great job on it.  Stay safe 13.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 11, 2012)

hmmm i have bourban st also


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 11, 2012)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> hmmm i have bourban st also



Bourbon St is 80% sativa........ uses the lollypop crossed with the burmese..... I think it is very controllable plant to be heavy on the sativa side. Brain fuel is what the description says.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 13, 2012)

im on the west side, buddy on the east coast, well t.o. posted a pick of the menu @ a dispensary & lollypop was on the list. lol


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gravedigger - Dave Matthews  
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7wSefU2H9Q&feature=related

:48:


----------



## Ruffy (May 24, 2012)

gotta love dave! & hes a cronic


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 8, 2012)

day 21 of flower
run in vics super soil, organic.
2- 600 watt hps


----------



## old52hippie (Jun 8, 2012)

:icon_smile:  Nice Job so far. At ten weeks this one will please all growers. Abundance of crystals and nice hard buds. Very potent. Watch for stretch because she can grow longer than you would expect. Looking forward to hearing how she burns for you . Keep the Faith, Colin & Sharon, L.S.C.:icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking good Ruffy.  I have some Gravedigger and Bourbon St in veg now.  They are vegging under a 600W HPS.  I have just transplanted them into 3 gal grow bags with NVs supersoil.

I look forward to following your grow.


----------



## old52hippie (Jun 8, 2012)

:holysheep: Hi There H.G.   You have a matching pair. The B.Street for morning till dinner, then the Digger for the shadows. Good luck, enjoy the grow and keep in touch. Peace, Colin & Sharon


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Colin and Sharon.  That is what I like--I little up smoke for the day and a kick back Indica for when the work is done.  I'll pop some pictures up when they get interesting.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice looking plants..  I like when 2 different growers post pics on one thread, its really helpful for a click and go internet user like me. looks foward to seeing THGs plants too and those finish up.. 

Aloha


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 9, 2012)

Very Very nice Ruffy, keep those pics coming


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 10, 2012)

YO- dman pic update!:icon_smile: 
week 3- day 21 from flip
the plants just love the s.soil & fun to watch


----------



## getnasty (Jun 10, 2012)

If you're only on Day21, those cola's are going to get fat as hell, I think. :O When do you plan on staknig/tying them up? I learned the earlier the better, lol... the hard way.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2012)

Ruffy, how old were they when you put them into 12/12?  Were they sexed?


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 10, 2012)

yeah  21 days in???, your gonna have your hands full, lol  :joint: 


Good Work


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 10, 2012)

they were just 6 weeks in veg, yes they sexd @thg. why?
to  nail the dumb confusion , 1 week/7-10 days after pistols started to grow, or 21 days 3 weeks from flip, so in my eyes 21 days into flower out of 10 weeks


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 10, 2012)

looking good
:48:


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice Ruffy.  Can't wait to get mine going.  Stay safe.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 12, 2012)

:ciao: Ruffy, looking good!


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 17, 2012)

day 28
& the flood gates have opend. last time in 97


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jun 17, 2012)

beautiful stuff there ruffy! fat buds i bet they smell fresh as can be too!


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 29, 2012)

ok round day 40, a little tnge of yellow in parts of the leaves, but overall look great. startin to fattin up now


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jun 29, 2012)

*them are lookin tasty man.. very tasty...
since 97 ehh... if thats your back yard thats pretty sweet man.. best i got is a 2 min walk to the lake lol...

whats she got left 25-35 days??
take care play safe my canuck friend..
LH*


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 29, 2012)

hey lh, um i really dont know time left. ill play it by ear & see when she  tells me shes ready. but ya id say 25-35 days left,
lol my backyard is a bit bigger then that bro. lol that dam is one of the few that feed the usa with power, from the mighty columbia river. so just think, be nice to me or shut off your power, lol  cheers


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 29, 2012)

beautiful ladies there Ruff, keeper up 

eace:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2012)

They are looking great, Ruffy.  Thanks for the preview.  My girls are 2 weeks into 12/12.  I flipped them before they were showing sex as I was running out of space.   I think that all the girls are going to get a nice watering with Ozzy's tea that has been brewing for a few days tonight when the lights come on.  I had some premature yellowing with my first batch with ss.  So this time, I am going to give a few waterings with some teas.  I will also be watering my veggies with this (I have a small garden).


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 4, 2012)

around day 45, i pulled her out to see the color & took some pics, my trainwreck is yellowing a bit with some reds comming in on the big, oold fan leaves, so im just going to let the s soil do its thing.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 4, 2012)

They look great for almost being done, man. A tinge of yellow is a solid run w/ a hot mix. Bet next time they will come out like green zucchinis at the chop, cause you will know just how much to give em.  Nice work


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 4, 2012)

well the mixing was the easier part, once ive done it once. you answerd alot of my questions n.c , thanks for the help, along with any other .m.p members who have spoken up with organic soils. 
n.c i think thats the hardest part, figuring out how much s soil will last 2ish months, with all the plants in my room i transplanted them them flipped the lights the next day. wasnt sure if it would work, but it seems to have. ill keep practicing, thanks for the help M.P


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 4, 2012)

oh ya, i think the camera adds 15 lbs, lol they dont look this big in the room


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> oh ya, i think the camera adds 15 lbs, lol they dont look this big in the room



:rofl:

looks good

:48:


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 14, 2012)

day 54
just a small bud for testing, bigger & better in a few more weeks


----------



## Roddy (Jul 14, 2012)

:ciao: Ruffy, looking good!!


----------



## dman1234 (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice job Ruffy, very impressive, keep the pics coming.


----------



## bubba887 (Jul 14, 2012)

loooking good Ruffy!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh yeah! Very nice looking nugz man!  Id smoke it thats for sure.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 18, 2012)

hey a.m i see ya found me lol good to see ya bro, & roddy, thg, & everyone else, were gettin close to choppin time. but its tooo dam hot. rh is high cant get her down (60rh) with the dh cheers all


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 18, 2012)

Anxiously awaiting the chop.  They look great!

I am worried about RH, but in the opposite way.  It gets near or over 100 here and our RH drops to 15% or so.  It seems that I am watering all the time and need a way to raise the RH that doesn't cost too many $$$$.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 21, 2012)

day 61 i think, 1 more week
they are about 10%maybe 20% amber. going to 40%
& also coming down next week is grave digger, ( first 7 shots), trainwreck,(pics below) indiana bubble gum(donky deek pheno),sour double kush, purple berry bx
going into flow next week is reg ubc chemo 2 fems & 1 male(pollen) & 3 white rhinos. im going to run these 2 for a few rounds with the odd other thrown in for persy.
im going to make "white ubc rhino" beans & more chemo f2
first picks are grave digger, thanks sharon & colin, lsc!!
look & smells great, she grew smoothly & love the super soil, need to dial it in a bit more....
all organic, just add water. the sneek peek bud was very good after a 3 day dry, no cure, cant wait to cure this for 6 weeks, emmmm
next time itll be 2 months veg & in 15 gal
smoke report in a month


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 26, 2012)

harvest, day70 from flip 
grown under 2-600 watt air cooled hoods
vics super soil, 100% organic
trimmed & drying

nice connecting buds, callax really popped tha last 2 weeks
some sorta gas, fuel, chemical smell? pure & strong! you know shes going to barry you!
i will be running this strain for sure! 
thanks a tonne Sharron & Colin, ill send off a bunch of pics to ya......


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jul 26, 2012)

congrats on the harvest, great job :aok:


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice job ....I now see what mine might look like.   Can't wait to hear how she smokes


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 26, 2012)

Very nice Ruffy.  Let us know how she smokes.  I'm dieing to get mine in soil.  Soon I hope.  How much did you get off her?  Looks like two or three o's.  Well done.


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 26, 2012)

i couldnt tell ya the wieght. i will in 2 weeks. i have some i chopped a few days ago in cure from the 23 july so maybe this weekend= smoke report.
im off to get supplies this weekend im going to make up n.c's organic super soil.....
but these buds are nice & long, so maybe if ya vegged for 6-8 weeks instead of 5-6 like me, they could be bigger. i will run these again 4 sure


----------



## Ruffy (Jul 28, 2012)

first are gravedigger & my sunflowers, next are some purply trainwreck& purple berry & sunflowers & then dryed bud shots....


----------

